# Solved: Cell Phone Browser Access in UK



## DFountainValley (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello, going to England next week. With the SIM removed from my united states purchased cell phone, will the browser on my cell phone connect with the free wifi services available in the UK ? Thanks in advance, DFV


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No, a browser just uses whatever network connection (if any) exists. If the cell phone has Wi-Fi capability you can connect it to a wireless network and the browser will then use that network.


----------



## DFountainValley (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you, I appreciate your response. I should have included "using the wifi capability of the cell phone". Like your avatar, is that a Mountain Class ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Have a good and safe trip.

I "borrowed" the picture from the internet, and all I know is that it is a PRR engine.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

A lot will depend on your make & model of phone
I have an android phone ( alcatel) , that will not fully boot up or allow wireless to be switched on, unless a sim card is inserted. Whereas my windows phone works perfectly with WIFI with no sim card inserted

In UK many "free" WIFI services aren't actually open & free and are only available to registered users. You often need a phone connection to use them as some are restricted to users from particular phone networks. For example many London underground stations have "free" wireless, but the free is restricted to a few minutes for anybody & unlimited for Virgin mobile phone customers without logging in as it detects your phone network connection. 

Other free connections rely on you using BT phone & broadband to get the free access and others have to pay for it 

Many Starbucks, McDonalds & other coffee shops do have free WIFI for customers, you have to get the log in from the till 

There are some totally free WIFI networks in various shopping centres and a few in town centres scattered around, but in practice the widely advertised free wifi isn't free at all you do need to register for it on first connection with an email address


----------

